# What base do you get posted to?  Do I get any say in what base I get posted to?



## ArthurSOB (14 Feb 2004)

Where will you most likely end up? Im still going through the process of joining and hopefully I will start BMQ this summmer.

TYIA


----------



## Paul F (14 Feb 2004)

Depends on which regiment you go to. Unless you speak fluent French, you will probably be going to the Royal Canadian Regiment (RCR) or the Princess Patricia‘s Canadian Light Infantry (PPCLI). If you speak French, you could go to the Vandoos, based out of Quebec.

As to the base locations:

PPCLI: 
1st battalion - Edmonton
2nd battalion - Winnipeg (soon to be Shilo, Manitoba)
3rd battalion - Edmonton

RCR:
1st battalion - Petawawa, Ontario
2nd battalion - Gagetown, New Brunswick
3rd battalion - Petawawa, Ontario

As for the Vandoos, I am not completely sure, but I think there is a battalion based in Quebec City and another in Valcartier. Don‘t quote me on that though. But I do know there are 3 battalions in the Vandoos.


----------



## Pierre (14 Feb 2004)

all 3 R22R battalion are based at Valcartier


----------



## jonsey (14 Feb 2004)

Is there a reason why 1 and 3 Battalions of both thr RCR and PPCLI are based at the same location, but the 2nd are both located somewhere else?


----------



## Franko (14 Feb 2004)

To keep the Yanks guessing? 

Regards


----------



## Dogboy (5 Aug 2004)

iv got one big questin that i cant find hear (maybe i cant see it).

once i enlist and finish all my training do i get a say on where i go (witch unit i join)?
id like to stay somewhat close to my family. for support and because I'm getting marred soon.
and iv got Vere strong family ties.
all info will be helpful.l


----------



## Michael OLeary (5 Aug 2004)

I will assume you are talking about Regular Force training.

The simple answer is "No, you will be posted where the Army needs you."

There are, however some factors that can affect the likely postings you may get once you have completed basic and MOC training, but you will have to provide more information for someone to answer your question with more detail:

 - what trade?
 - if infantry, what Regiment were you offered (if any yet)?


----------



## Dogboy (5 Aug 2004)

well i want to be in the infantry 
and i cant speak a lick of french 
and iv not started the whole ball rolling with enlistment yet i want to know as much as i can first


----------



## Michael OLeary (5 Aug 2004)

Since you haven't started anything, I suggest you start by reading through the posts identified in the Recruiting FAQ:

http://army.ca/forums/threads/17073.0.html

If you're thinking of infantry and will be in an English regiment, you are looking at The Royal Canadian Regiment (The RCR) or the Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry (PPCLI).

The RCR are located in Gagetown, NB, and Petawawa, ON. The PPCLI are in Edmonton, AB and Winnipeg, MB (soon to be Shilo, MB). The Recruiting Centre will offer you a regiment when your enrolment offer is ready, once you are in training you get to choose a battalion (with no guarantees that's where you get to go).


Edit: Text corrected, thanks Inch.


----------



## Inch (5 Aug 2004)

Michael OLeary said:
			
		

> The RCR are located in Gagetown, NB, and Petawawa, ON. The PPCLI are in Edmonton, AB and Winnipeg, MB (soon to be Shilo, AB). The Recruiting Centre will offer you a regiment when your enrolment offer is ready, once you are in training you get to choose a battalion (with no guarantees that's where you get to go).



Shilo is in MB. Other than that, I concur.


----------



## Tracker (5 Aug 2004)

You don't get to choose a Battalion, you will go to the one that is the most under strength.


----------



## Dogboy (6 Aug 2004)

so i cant say i want to be in (city name hear).
but i get to decide  witch regiment i want to be in 
thats not to bad then. 
thanks. 
also i found the mane FAQ on recruitment Vere helpful.


----------



## Kevin_B (22 Nov 2004)

I'm getting sworn in on Dec 15 and start basic Jan 11 for 011 Armoured Reg force and I would like to stay in Ontario if possible where I'm somewhat close to family and friends. Will they ask me or just send me where I'm needed most? Of course, I wouldn't complain if sent to Edmonton since I've never been there.


----------



## CrimsonSeil (22 Nov 2004)

From what i read, you are moved to where you are needed. If you aren't needed anywhere then you can tell them that you want to stay.


----------



## McG (22 Nov 2004)

You can request a specific regiment.   If you are Armd and want to live in Ontario, then you will want to ask for the RCD.  You should ask the CFRC about this.  They may already be looking at a specific regiment for you.


----------



## SigOp Guy (22 Nov 2004)

No offense, but I would take some spelling classes before joining.


----------



## MdB (22 Nov 2004)

Pierre said:
			
		

> all 3 R22R battalion are based at Valcartier



1st and 3rd battalions are located in Valcartier and 2nd is in the Citadel inside the historical fort of Quebec City.

Cheers.


----------



## AZA-02 (22 Nov 2004)

if you want to join a french   ( I insist on the   ) regiment all you got to do is swear like... someone thats does a lot. ;D


----------

